# Stoked xbox 360



## Serg25 (Jan 17, 2010)

Is this game worth buying and is it better than Shuan White Snowboarding?


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Serg25 said:


> Is this game worth buying and is it better than Shuan White Snowboarding?


Yeah i think it is cause the weather conditions and mountain conditions change all the time so the mountain is never the same. like snow wise


----------



## Armedviper81 (Nov 2, 2009)

I haven't played the original, but "Stoked: Big Air Edition" for 360 is by far the best snowboarding game I have ever played.


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2010)

Armedviper81 said:


> I haven't played the original, but "Stoked: Big Air Edition" for 360 is by far the best snowboarding game I have ever played.


OT: dude if ur ever down for a day trip hit me up. Im from Pleasanton.


----------



## Syn (Jan 11, 2010)

Never heard of it, I'll have to look it up.


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

I just bought this game last night. OMFG! Best snowboarding *EVER*! So much fun! One question though, can you have more than one sponsor at a time? Currently it's Dakine, but Vans is offering and I want to know if take the Vans, do I still keep the Dakine as well?


----------



## Dano (Sep 16, 2009)

Serg25 said:


> Is this game worth buying and is it better than Shuan White Snowboarding?



STOKED BIG AIR EDITION is insanely better than Shaun White SB!!! You have total control over every possible grab ever, you can soar off features or Ollie for more air, the drops are realistic as well as your air:trick ratio (if you don't have the height to pull off a Japan Double Front Flip, you won't), the "missions" make sense like trying to stomp a specific set of tricks for a sponsors photo shoot as opposed to locating magical coins, and you have an insane amount of boards to choose from depending on who your current sponsor is (Burton, Ride, Lib, YES, Northwave, Volcom, etc).

This game is so much better


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2010)

*Amazing Game! A Must Buy For All Snowboarders!!!!!*

Yes STOKED is way better than shaun Whites crap! This game is amazing has big mountain riding the more you ride you can unlock a heli and drive it around any mountain for more spots! BUT recently they went back into the game and re-relessed it for 360 called Stoked:Big Air Edition and this game is pretty much the same but has more sponsors more jibs cut out runs and more! I love doing the Burton European Open at Laxx in the new stoked because you can launch off the kickers for huge air and have alot of time to jib on boxe,rails,and other cool jibs lke busses and cars! In my opinion Stoked is much much better than shaun whites game, i like to think that shau white is the tony hawk type game and Stoked is more like the skate and skate 2 games. For $39.99 brand new you cant beat Stoked:B.A.E anyday! i play this game for hours everyday and i have had it since the day it came out and i still havent completed this game yet! So for $40 and as long as the game is you get an amazing deal!!! Also love the freedom to accept and reject sponsor offers so i can choose what and who i ride for to unlock more boards,clothing,bindings,googles,and more throughout the game! THIS GAME IS A MUST BUY FOR ALL SNOWBOARDERS OUT THERE THAT CANT STAND NOT BOARDING, IVE FOUND THIS GAME GIVES ME A TEMP. FIX BEFORE I GO TO THE MOUNTAIN!!! 

***** out of ***** stars


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

i have the original and it sounds like the big air edition is even cooler since theres more gear/sponsors to choose from. and ya you can have more than 1 sponsor as long as they dont have the same products ie you can't be sponsored by von zipper and dragon since they are both goggle companies


----------



## Scorgie (Feb 4, 2010)

This game is fucking impossible to find in Canada, NO stores have it in...


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

You can get it on Amazon. Here's a link Amazon.com: Stoked: Big Air Edition: Xbox 360: Video Games


----------



## Guest (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey iwas thingking about buying this game to, would I have to buy stoked first? is it worth it? is it better than shaun white? i heard you can't flip and spin at the same time...so idk about this game, lots of people say gameplay sucks


----------



## NWBoarder (Jan 10, 2010)

You don't have to buy the Stoked in order to have the Big Air Edition. It's actually sold as it's own game. I totally think it's worth it. I haven't played Shaun White except for the demo, but that was enough to turn me away from it. Stoked is much better IMO. You can spin, and you can flip, but it's true that you can't spin and flip. You can do a backflip though, stop halfway, throw a three and then finish the flip. Hard to explain, but fun to play. I haven't heard anyone say the gameplay sucks.


----------



## nvrfalter (Jan 25, 2010)

the gameplay may not SUCK.. but it's definitely weird as all fuck


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

HAH, nice to see you made it over to these neck of the woodz from the 8 forum NVR


----------



## nvrfalter (Jan 25, 2010)

NO!! NOT YOU!! you fuckin ballbuster hahha yeah this shit is great


----------



## SchultzLS2 (Jan 10, 2010)

All these good words made me go on Best Buy's site and order it myself.

Hope it doesn't suck.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2010)

Oh yeah you will be happy with Stoke Big Air. BY far the best snowboard game ever made!!! Shit if anyone plays online let me know shoot me a frends request my name is: SnowShreder on XBox live


----------



## Vlaze (Nov 12, 2008)

nvrfalter said:


> NO!! NOT YOU!! you fuckin ballbuster hahha yeah this shit is great


Hah, I've been mellow here and not on that much anymore so you need not worry as much.......


----------



## shredder07 (Oct 18, 2008)

you can spin and flip if you prewind then throw a flip


----------



## Failed_God (Oct 29, 2009)

i just got the big air edition my gamertag is Failed God


----------

